# Filterzone



## fcs69 (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo an alle Teichbauer,

endlich bin ich soweit, dachte auch schon die richtige Lösung zu haben und steh nun wieder ratlos da.
Es geht um meine Filterzone ...

Hab nun die (äußerst interessante) Einführung über Substrate gelesen und bin jetzt wieder bei 0.

Die Filterzone ist ca 10m lang (Süd- und Ostseite des Teiches, graue Folie), soll ca 80cm unter Wasserstand tief sein und im Schnitt 1,30m breit. Diese wollte ich zuerst mit Kies befüllen. Ganz unten soll ein Flachzonenausströmer liegen, der das über einen Skimmer aufgenommene Wasser über eine Pumpe in den Kies drückt. Auf der Kiesschicht sollen dann Wasserpflanzen wachsen.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Preisen auch wieder auf Lavasteinsubstrat gestossen, welches im Endeffekt sogar günstiger als der Kies wäre.

Nun meine Frage an Euch: Ist Kies oder Lavasubstrat der richtige Weg? Setzt sich gerade Lava nicht irgendwann zu?

Für Antworten bin ich Euch sehr dankbar!!

Gruß

Felix


----------



## allegra (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*

Lieber Felix,
zu Deiner Frage kann ich nicht so viel sagen. Die teichbauer, mit denen ich im Profibereich bisher zu tun hatte, haben alle von Kies 16/32 gesprochen.

Aber etwas anderes möchteb ich gerne sagen: Das Foto von Deiner Baustelle ist einfach richtig gut. Endlich kann ich mir mal einiges besser vorstellen - rein optosch -, was immer geschrieben und gezeichnet wird.
Genau das sieht man da bei Dir genau: wie der Schwimmbereich etwas tiefer als die Klärzone liegt, wo auf kleinem Raum die technik sein wird, dass eine Mauer des Bades höcher ist, so hoch wie die Klärzone.
Ganz ähnlich plane ich unser Tauchbeckenprojekt - nur eben kleiner als bei Dir.
Wie groß ist real Dein Schwimmbereich?

Ist das die hellgrüne Teichfolie? Sieht sehr schön aus.

Schönen Sonntag!

Gruß
Allegra


----------



## fcs69 (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*

Hallo Allegra,

vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Kies. Auch wenn viele meinen, mit Kies würde man nur kaschieren, hat er eben doch auch eine Funktion!

Danke auch für Dein Lob! So etwas kann man immer gut gebrauchen .

Unser Teich hat die Innenmasse 3,5m x 5m und soll endgültig 1,55 m Wassertiefe haben. Die helle (Badezone) und die dunkelgraue Folie (Filtergraben) haben wir über Mielke's Naturbadeteiche bezogen und verlegen lassen - hat super geklappt!!!
Die Wände habe ich aus Styropool-Steinen/Armierung/Beton gebaut. Die Styropor-Steine sind zwar teurer als Betonschalsteine, dafür muss man sich nicht abschleppen, man ist schneller und - ganz wichtig - sie isolieren auch ... das Wasser kühlt nicht so schnell aus (so steht's zumindest - :beeten1).

Falls Ihr noch Fragen zu Eurem Projekt habt, nur zu ... würd' mich freuen, meine Erkenntnisse zu teilen.

Gruß

Felix


----------



## allegra (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*

Hallo Felix,
danke für die Maße. Das wäre ja dann doch fast unsere Dimension- 3,5 x 3,5 hatten wir vor Augen - oder 2,5 x 4) Von Mielkes habe ich einen interessanten Infobrief bekommen - ja, Folienverlegung ist wohl deren ganz große Kunst.
Interessant auch Dein Hinweis auf die Styroporsteine - auch das ist für uns interessant. Wir wollen das von einem Bauunternehmer machen lassen.
Hast Du eine Betonplatte drunter?

Bitte verrate mir doch per PN Deinen ungefähren Kostenrahmen.

Gruß
Erdmuthe/Allegra


----------



## buzzi (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*

Hallo,

egal wie der Filter letzen Endes bestückt wird, lasst die Finger von Lava, Zeolithen oder sonst welchen Wundersteinen. Die Langzeitfolgen sind absehbar und dann kommt das böse Erwachen. Selbst bei Kies muss man schon aufpassen, schließlich sind das auch nur kleingehackte Steine aus allen möglichen Erdschichten. Aber ich bin kein Gala-Bauer oder gar Spezialist auf dem Gebiet. Das ist nur mein Eindruck der bis jetzt durch die verschiedenen (unabhängigen) Medien entstanden ist.
Soweit ich weiß, sind meistens verschiedene Kiesgrößen geschichtet, swie beim System von Ralf Glenk.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## fcs69 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*



allegra schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> danke für die Maße. Das wäre ja dann doch fast unsere Dimension- 3,5 x 3,5 hatten wir vor Augen - oder 2,5 x 4) Von Mielkes habe ich einen interessanten Infobrief bekommen - ja, Folienverlegung ist wohl deren ganz große Kunst.
> Interessant auch Dein Hinweis auf die Styroporsteine - auch das ist für uns interessant. Wir wollen das von einem Bauunternehmer machen lassen.
> Hast Du eine Betonplatte drunter?
> ...



Hallo Allegra,

ja die Jankowsky's (Inhaber der Firma Mielke) haben Superarbeit gemacht. Die Nähte sehen 1a aus und sie haben sie mehrfach geprüft! Die helle Folie sieht wirklich gut aus. Diese hellt im Wasser noch weiter auf!
Die Styropool-Steine sind ziemlich teuer, dafür ist man wesentlich schneller bei der Arbeit. Auf Youtube gibt's ein Video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRRQVC0XK5E). Das System ist eigentlich für "reine" Swimmingpools gedacht, doch ich hab's angepasst. 
Eine komplette Bodenplatte hab' ich nicht gemacht, doch der Ringanker musste ziemlich groß werden ... 

Kostenrahmen:
- Auskoffern (Bagger - entweder mieten oder mit Fahrer)/Aushub (Entsorgung)
- Fundament (Armierung/Beton 4,5m³ - Pumpe, Reinigung)
- Wände (Armierung/Styropool-Steine/Beton 3,5m³ - Pumpe, Reinigung)
- Folie
- Filterzone (Kies/Flachzonenausströmer/Skimmer/Pumpe)
- Mauer (als Abgrenzung und zur Beschwerung der Folie)
- Wasser

Die genauen Zahlen hab' ich noch nicht, werde sie aber nächsten "ermitteln". Kann sie dann auch rein stellen. So über'n Daumen gepeilt kommen aber ca 6-7.000,- € zusammen ... ich hab' aber alles selber gemacht!!

Gruß


----------



## fcs69 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Filterzone*



buzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> egal wie der Filter letzen Endes bestückt wird, lasst die Finger von Lava, Zeolithen oder sonst welchen Wundersteinen. Die Langzeitfolgen sind absehbar und dann kommt das böse Erwachen. Selbst bei Kies muss man schon aufpassen, schließlich sind das auch nur kleingehackte Steine aus allen möglichen Erdschichten. Aber ich bin kein Gala-Bauer oder gar Spezialist auf dem Gebiet. Das ist nur mein Eindruck der bis jetzt durch die verschiedenen (unabhängigen) Medien entstanden ist.
> Soweit ich weiß, sind meistens verschiedene Kiesgrößen geschichtet, swie beim System von Ralf Glenk.
> ...



Hallo buzzi,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich denke auch, dass die Staubbildung beim Transport und bei der Einbringung wesentlich ist. Bei Lava ist dies mit Sicherheit wesentlich stärker. Ich will zwar gewaschenen Kies nehmen, doch ich werde ihn zuvor zusätzlich noch einmal so gut wie möglich abwaschen.

Gruß


----------

